# Rear Light Positioning



## pjminton5 (17 Aug 2014)

Ok, so I'm new to road cycling/commuting and I am after some tips/advice please.

I have a saddle bag fitted but am unable to position my rear light on my seat post in a place which makes it visible, it is hidden underneath the saddle bag. So my question is do you guys not tend to bother with a saddle bag and if so where do you keep your spare tubes and tools etc. Thanks


----------



## youngoldbloke (17 Aug 2014)

You can clip (some) lights to (some) bags, but seldom end up with the light pointing in the right direction. The other place could be the rear offside seat stay, but it might mean a lot searching to find a bracket that works in that position.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (17 Aug 2014)

I don't do seat bags.

Aside from attaching the light to the bag you can also clip some to yourself when I wear a helmet it has one on it.

One of the vertical cats eye style ones might show below a bag, there might also be options to attach to saddle rails.


----------



## cyberknight (17 Aug 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> You can clip (some) lights to (some) bags, but seldom end up with the light pointing in the right direction. The other place could be the rear offside seat stay, but it might mean a lot searching to find a bracket that works in that position.


Most lights you buy come with a bracket for seatpost and seatstay.


----------



## fossyant (17 Aug 2014)

Most Smart rear lights come with a chain stay mount. Worth running two though, in case one fails.


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Aug 2014)

I've fitted lights to the seat stays before now.


----------



## youngoldbloke (17 Aug 2014)

Seat stay used to be the usual location.


----------



## cyberknight (17 Aug 2014)

Panniers are also a great place to clip lights, one on each along with one on the seatpost works a treat


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Aug 2014)

I also used one of THESE when I very briefly used a rack and panniers.


----------



## downfader (17 Aug 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> I also used one of THESE when I very briefly used a rack and panniers.



I put one of those on Mother's bike. Does the trick


----------



## 400bhp (17 Aug 2014)

cyberknight said:


> Most lights you buy come with a bracket for seatpost and seatstay.



I'm not sure most do come with a seat stay. Most default to seatpost.

There's a fairly common standard bracket that if you look around you can find a type that has, what I can best describe as a watch type strap. They are ideal for locating on the seat stay. Example of bracket is here.


----------



## Soltydog (17 Aug 2014)

I normally fit mine on the lower part of the seatpost. That way its not obstructed by my small saddle bag or mudguards. It amazes me how many people have their rear light obscured, normally by a crud catcher style mudguard. Once saw a guy leaving the train station wearing a black leather trench coat that covered his rear light, I mentioned it to him, but he just replied that his light was on


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Aug 2014)

I wear a vis vest and have stitched a small piece of webbing between the shoulder blades where I wear a flashing Smart light. A light is also attached to the bike.

I think it is a good idea to have 2 lights to the rear, especially having one higher up as it can be seen by traffic if they are queuing behind you as they cannot see the light on the bike.

Steve


----------



## w00hoo_kent (17 Aug 2014)

Agreed on two lights, it also gives you a back up if the battery (or just battery connection) on one gives up.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Aug 2014)

I have a rear light clipped just below my saddlebag. It only needs to be just below the saddlebag to be easily seen by traffic behind you. The picture below shows my bike with its current saddlebag. The light I'm currently using clips to the seat post just above the reflector and below the saddlebag.


----------



## 400bhp (17 Aug 2014)

Bike frame looks way too small.


----------



## Road_Runner (17 Aug 2014)

@victor I like your tyres. What are they?

I have some Scwalbe Matathon Plus's on my 'hybrid' with the reflective sidewalls. I've been looking for tyres with reflective sidewalls for my road bike but i've not found any until your photo.


@pjminton5 Question is.....have you bought a bike too large for you or do you have your saddle too low? I would imagine that any correctly fitted bike with a saddle bag should have a sufficient gap between the bottom of the bag and the top of the seat tube to mount an easily seen rear light. If it's that you have your seat pretty low i would recommend that you raise it. Not only does it give you a place for your rear light but it will make your cycling more efficient.
Just out of curiosity, what size bag is yours @victor? I have a small bag which only looks a fraction of the size of victor's.


----------



## dave r (17 Aug 2014)

My commuter has a carrier on it, I attach the rear lights to the carrier, theres a light mount on the back of the carrier and I attach a carrier light to it, I also have a second light attached to the rear vertical of the carrier.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Aug 2014)

Road_Runner said:


> @victor I like your tyres. What are they?


@Road_Runner , they're Specialized Armadillo All-Weather Reflect, in size 700x25C. Good puncture resistance and rolling, but not too heavy.


----------



## HovR (17 Aug 2014)

This setup works quite well, if your frame/brake setup allows it. Works best on bigger frames. There's also still room for a secondary light on the back of the saddle bag, but as mentioned above, it probably won't be pointing the way you want it!


----------



## Road_Runner (18 Aug 2014)

victor said:


> @Road_Runner , they're Specialized Armadillo All-Weather Reflect, in size 700x25C. Good puncture resistance and rolling, but not too heavy.


Cheers.


----------



## Dragonwight (18 Aug 2014)

I use a camelbak for water and storage of tools as I prefer the weight to be higher up on my back rather than slung around the bike. I have a light clipped to it and one to the seat post.


----------



## Sharky (18 Aug 2014)

Try drilling 2/4 holes through the back of the rear led and then use thin zip ties to secure them to the under saddle bag. 
I've had a few lights over the years that decide to bounce off and end up smashing. Zip ties prevent this.

As said on other posts, always have a minimum of 2 rear facing led's, you never know when one fails. And always carry a couple of AAA's just in case.

I've sometimes attached an additional red rear led to the end of my dropped bars. Then you know when the light is working.


----------



## youngoldbloke (18 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> I'm not sure most do come with a seat stay. Most default to seatpost.
> 
> There's a fairly common standard bracket that if you look around you can find a type that has, what I can best describe as a watch type strap. They are ideal for locating on the seat stay. Example of bracket is here.


Maybe only if you can locate the light on the seat stay above the rear brake. These brackets won't work on the stay below brake level as the light will either interfere with the spokes, or you won't be able to angle it correctly. You really need a bracket that moves the light out to the side of the stay, and IME they are few and far between, and it's not helped by the lack of standardization in bike light fixings


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Aug 2014)

Light #1 goes on seat post, if saddle bag is in way it goes on saddle bag, I won't use a saddlebag that doesn't have a light loop.
Light #2 is fitter to my mudguard. Shock! Horror!
Light #3 is optional and goes on offside seat stay or is not fitted at all.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (18 Aug 2014)

Light 1 is always on my helmet.
Lights 2 & 3 on seat post.


----------



## potsy (18 Aug 2014)

I have a mix of positions for my lights depending on the bike, seatpost, seatstay, rack, saddle-bag.

I find the Smart lights always come with a seatstay bracket which is handy, especially if you go for one of the 'vertical' type like the R1 or R2, the regular shaped ones don't work so well there.


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Aug 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> ....as it can be seen by traffic if they are queuing behind you as they cannot see the light on the bike.


Yikes! If they've not noticed you by the point that they're close enough to obscure a seat stay mounted light...

Anyroad, 1x seatstay, 1x (sometimes 2x) on Carradice or rack.


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Aug 2014)

John,

What I meant was cars way down the queue can see you early through the Windows of the cars. If you only have one on the back of the bike the cars in front can obstruct the view.

I really dont have a problem asI am in Denmark.

Steve


----------



## glenn forger (18 Aug 2014)

I like how your user name's "Steve in Denmark"

Then you post that you're in Denmark and sign your name.


----------



## Road_Runner (18 Aug 2014)

Sharky said:


> As said on other posts, always have a minimum of 2 rear facing led's, you never know when one fails. And always carry a couple of AAA's just in case.
> 
> I've sometimes attached an additional red rear led to the end of my dropped bars. Then you know when the light is working.



I think this is a little excessive in my opinion. On my commuter i use two lights, one flashing and the other constant - both on the seat tube. On my play bike, i have one light. I never take spare batteries out with me. 

If your rear lights sudden fail on you on a ride - you should have replaced them before the ride as they were clearly too low and the light output would have been too dull on your previous night ride.


----------



## Sharky (18 Aug 2014)

When you get to a certain age, it's not only battery cells that fail - also the brain cells. I've more than once returned to the bike shed to find that I hadn't switched them off in the morning!

Still only got less than a year of commuting to do.

Cheers keith


----------



## cyberknight (18 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> I'm not sure most do come with a seat stay. Most default to seatpost.
> 
> There's a fairly common standard bracket that if you look around you can find a type that has, what I can best describe as a watch type strap. They are ideal for locating on the seat stay. Example of bracket is here.


Ok , all the lights i have bought have had both in


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Aug 2014)

There are a number of handlebar extenders, this one is by Topeak:







These can be fitted on to a seatpost and angled so that it puts a light below and behind a saddle bag


----------



## w00hoo_kent (18 Aug 2014)

Road_Runner said:


> If your rear lights sudden fail on you on a ride - you should have replaced them before the ride as they were clearly too low and the light output would have been too dull on your previous night ride.


I've had a cateye light get unhappy in rain before now, working fine and bright at the beginning, a dull glow worm at the end. Battery connections. Commuting for the best part of an hour minimum, I like to know I've got something on and working for the whole ride.


----------



## 400bhp (18 Aug 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> Maybe only if you can locate the light on the seat stay above the rear brake. These brackets won't work on the stay below brake level as the light will either interfere with the spokes, or you won't be able to angle it correctly. You really need a bracket that moves the light out to the side of the stay, and IME they are few and far between, and it's not helped by the lack of standardization in bike light fixings



Not sure why you'd think that? So long as its located drive side.


----------



## downfader (18 Aug 2014)

HovR said:


> This setup works quite well, if your frame/brake setup allows it. Works best on bigger frames. There's also still room for a secondary light on the back of the saddle bag, but as mentioned above, it probably won't be pointing the way you want it!
> View attachment 53589


I've done that in the past with the comet lights


----------



## downfader (18 Aug 2014)

Sharky said:


> When you get to a certain age, it's not only battery cells that fail - also the brain cells. I've more than once returned to the bike shed to find that I hadn't switched them off in the morning!
> 
> Still only got less than a year of commuting to do.
> 
> Cheers keith


What you need is a dynamo, matey


----------



## youngoldbloke (18 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> Not sure why you'd think that? So long as its located drive side.


The Planet X light shown could only be mounted horizontally with that bracket - above the brake caliper otherwise it would poke into the spokes. It can't be mounted vertically because that bracket keeps it in line with the seatstay, and therefore sloping. The light needs to be mounted out board from the seat stay. This happens with a number of lights if you try and adapt their seatpost bracket for use on the drive side seat stay. Been there - tried to do it


----------



## 400bhp (19 Aug 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> The Planet X light shown could only be mounted horizontally with that bracket - above the brake caliper otherwise it would poke into the spokes. It can't be mounted vertically because that bracket keeps it in line with the seatstay, and therefore sloping. The light needs to be mounted out board from the seat stay. This happens with a number of lights if you try and adapt their seatpost bracket for use on the drive side seat stay. Been there - tried to do it


No the planet x light can be mounted horizontally or vertically. I have one.


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> No the planet x light can be mounted horizontally or vertically. I have one.


Well you must know  - My cateye version of that light jnterferes with the spokes if I try and mount horizontally it below brake level, and the bracket must be different because if I try and mount it vertically I can't angle it so that it isn't pointing skywards as it follows the angle of the seat stay. Perhaps the PX one is different. Maybe I'll get one to see.....


----------



## 400bhp (19 Aug 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> Well you must know  - My cateye version of that light jnterferes with the spokes if I try and mount horizontally it below brake level, and the bracket must be different because if I try and mount it vertically I can't angle it so that it isn't pointing skywards as it follows the angle of the seat stay. Perhaps the PX one is different. Maybe I'll get one to see.....


Well i suppose it depends upon the angle of the seat stay in relation to the length of the light. the vertical position is set ny one of the standard ratchet mechanisms. I bought and fitted one to the seat stay on my dads bike over the weekend.


----------



## Origamist (19 Aug 2014)

I have a large saddle bag that precludes attaching lights to the seatpost. Instead, I have a seat-stay mounted light (flashing) and a Red LED torch attached to the drops (steady).


----------



## fossyant (19 Aug 2014)

There are always bodges you can do to get lights to fit. You could always make something that clamps to the saddle rails so the light bracket can be fitted.

You could cable tie a 25mm piece of plumbing pipe to the saddle bag. Most rear lights will happily mount to this. I've done it to a Topeak pannier and cable tied the pipe to the light mount loop. I currently have two lights mounted to the rear of my Ortlieb panniers. I basically used two L shaped bits of pre drilled metal brackets, and secured them to the panniers using the existing screw mounts for the rack mounts.

Loads of bodges are possible.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Aug 2014)

fossyant said:


> There are always bodges you can do to get lights to fit. You could always make something that clamps to the saddle rails so the light bracket can be fitted.
> 
> *You could cable tie a 25mm piece of plumbing pipe* to the saddle bag. Most rear lights will happily mount to this. I've done it to a Topeak pannier and cable tied the pipe to the light mount loop. I currently have two lights mounted to the rear of my Ortlieb panniers. I basically used two L shaped bits of pre drilled metal brackets, and secured them to the panniers using the existing screw mounts for the rack mounts.
> 
> Loads of bodges are possible.



That's how my rear light fits to my rack


----------



## fossyant (19 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That's how my rear light fits to my rack



And for the pro look, cover the white pipe in black duct tape. It's a good bodge as it allows you to fit most lights.


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Aug 2014)

glenn forger said:


> I like how your user name's "Steve in Denmark"
> 
> Then you post that you're in Denmark and sign your name.



Glenn, when you are as old as me, you can repeat yourself as many times as you want.

As you want.

SteveinDenmark


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Aug 2014)

fossyant said:


> And for the pro look, cover the white pipe in black duct tape. It's a good bodge as it allows you to fit most lights.



Pretty sure the pipe is black anyway, I can't take the credit for it though as the lbs did it when they fitted the mudguards and rack for me


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Aug 2014)

'course, some bodges are bodgier than others...

http://www.bikehacks.com/bikehacks/2014/08/bag-light.html


----------



## pjminton5 (19 Aug 2014)

Wow! Thanks for all the help and replies. Problem solved. I've scrapped the saddle bag and I now have a tool bottle which I keep spare inner tube, levers, multi tool, and repair kit in. My lights are knog blinders and the strap is only designed for my seat post. Also I might get a different mud guard soon as it is off my mtb.


----------



## Ian193 (19 Aug 2014)

pjminton5 said:


> Wow! Thanks for all the help and replies. Problem solved. I've scrapped the saddle bag and I now have a tool bottle which I keep spare inner tube, levers, multi tool, and repair kit in. My lights are knog blinders and the strap is only designed for my seat post. Also I might get a different mud guard soon as it is off my mtb.
> View attachment 53768
> View attachment 53769



Could you not fit the light to the top of the tube that the seat post comes out of then the bag should still fit that's how I fitted my comet rear light to my bike and it works fine


----------



## brand (19 Aug 2014)

Put a nicelite bulb in an old Ever ready rear light. Previous bulb was Halogen 14 Lumens, replacement is 110 - 120 Lumens LED. 
FOG LIGHT!!!


----------



## downfader (20 Aug 2014)

Ian193 said:


> Could you not fit the light to the top of the tube that the seat post comes out of then the bag should still fit that's how I fitted my comet rear light to my bike and it works fine


I 'spose at a later date the OP could get a proper set of SKS mudguards. That would free up post space imo (and provide greater dryness compared to the beaver tail)


----------



## BSRU (21 Aug 2014)

If your using a carradice saddle bag support of some kind you can attach it to the support.


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Aug 2014)

fossyant said:


> There are always bodges you can do to get lights to fit
> ...



Mine involved a handful of cable ties, the side of an old 35mm film canister, and the lid of said canister...




...to attach two lights to the back of my saddle bag. One points straight back, one slightly up, both are well out of the _coat-zone _and high enough to be seen over car boots & bonnets.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (21 Aug 2014)

I made a little bung with a hole through it for a screw and drilled and tapped a hole in the base of the saddle to make a mount for my cateye rear light so that it would sit above the saddle bag. I have ridden behind people that have them below the bag and the bag can obscure the light.
I use 2 lights as I have found the cateyes to not be the most waterproof lights on the market. Best to have a back up.


----------



## Mark1978 (21 Aug 2014)

Martin Archer said:


> I made a little bung with a hole through it for a screw and drilled and tapped a hole in the base of the saddle to make a mount for my cateye rear light so that it would sit above the saddle bag. I have ridden behind people that have them below the bag and the bag can obscure the light.
> I use 2 lights as I have found the cateyes to not be the most waterproof lights on the market. Best to have a back up.



Like it. Having just spread the innards of my cateye rear light over the road (it was "attached" to the light loop on the very same topeak bag as yours), i need a new way of attaching my new one (which is also the same as yours)


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (22 Aug 2014)

This is my setup. I like a light on the seat stay as well. I also have one on my rucksack and used to have a pound shop one on the saddle bag until it bounced off under a bus


----------



## youngoldbloke (22 Aug 2014)

Maybe that's why I have a problem mounting a light on the seat stay - I would never mount a light on the inside of the seat stay, IMO it's an accident waiting to happen, and all the brackets I had with lights have been like the one above. Perhaps they are designed for Europe and the US where you would mount the light on the non drive side?


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (22 Aug 2014)

Why is it a bad idea to mount one on the inside seatstay?


----------



## youngoldbloke (22 Aug 2014)

On my bikes the slightest knock would push the light into the spokes. If you've got enough clearance suppose it would be OK.


----------



## downfader (22 Aug 2014)

speedfreak said:


> Why is it a bad idea to mount one on the inside seatstay?



From experience - if a light comes loose it will bounce off the spokes anyway. Usually disintegrating. Doesnt matter where on the stay its positioned really.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (22 Aug 2014)

Fair enough never gave it much thought. There is a fair bit of clearance tbh with it being a mtb however those planet x brackets are garbage


----------



## downfader (22 Aug 2014)

speedfreak said:


> Fair enough never gave it much thought. There is a fair bit of clearance tbh with it being a mtb however those planet x brackets are garbage



Glue some old inner tube on the face of the bracket where the clip on the light touches? Might stop slippage a little ....EDIT: also some threadlock plastic on the bolts might help a touch


----------



## Steam Pig (1 Dec 2014)

dave r said:


> My commuter has a carrier on it, I attach the rear lights to the carrier, theres a light mount on the back of the carrier and I attach a carrier light to it, I also have a second light attached to the rear vertical of the carrier.



Dave, which type of rear light do you use? I want to fasten one to my rear carrier too.


----------



## glenn forger (1 Dec 2014)

Anyone seen those hood things that fit over the rear light and diffuse the beam? I think I've seen one with a sort of opaque crud catcher.


----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2014)

Steam Pig said:


> Dave, which type of rear light do you use? I want to fasten one to my rear carrier too.


I have this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/Torch-LA4027-Carrier-Rear-Light/dp/B001WAKNUO/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_1_2
Unfortunately its now out of stock.
This is similar http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sport-DirectTM-Bicycle-Conforms-Standards/dp/B00487EANO/ref=pd_cp_sg_0
and is in stock.


----------



## Blurb (1 Dec 2014)

Steam Pig said:


> Dave, which type of rear light do you use? I want to fasten one to my rear carrier too.


I use one of these on my shopper http://www.clasohlson.com/uk/Asaklitt-LED-Rear-Bike-Light/31-1927
The commuter has a bodged up Smart Lunar R1 attached to the rack. 
As has been said you can bodge almost anything to fit if you have the space.


----------

